# HDR Portrait



## robertandrewphoto

Taken with a 10.5mm fish
3 shots bracketed
let me know what you think


----------



## Bynx

Nice shot and good subject for the lens. Your model is in good shape compared to the very curvy horizon.


----------



## robertandrewphoto

Bynx said:


> Your model is in good shape compared to the very curvy horizon.



I was about 2 feet away from her haha


----------



## EddieDerbyshire

Amazing shot!


----------



## manaheim

I gotta say, that's absolutely brilliantly done.

I tend to suspect it's only one exposure, though yes? Did a raw and composed the HDR from variations from that?

Still. VERY nice, and as everyone knows I'm SUPER critical of HDRs.

Where I think you nailed it where others usually fail...

1. the composition is really cool
2. the choice of wide angle lens and positioning of your model lends a REALLY excellent effect
3. the model (as someone said) is not out of whack but the rest is, which is great
4. the trees curving in the top, the lines, everything compliments the shot
5. the hdr is not overly heavy-handed


----------



## Provo

Why is the grass so bright? And that orange marmalade
other then that I like it


----------



## burgo

the grass is bit too bright green and the orange is too vivid for my tastes. Otherwise I like the composition of the shot. Your model looks a bit red/magenta too


----------



## manaheim

Bynx... I hope you are noting that I applaud this picture while others are going off on minor elements of the HDR process that should be overlooked in this case.


----------



## Light Artisan

That's an incredible piece of work, I love it for all the reasons already mentioned by manaheim.


----------



## CNCO

Good looking model, I mean photo!


----------



## robertandrewphoto

manaheim said:


> I gotta say, that's absolutely brilliantly done.
> 
> I tend to suspect it's only one exposure, though yes? Did a raw and composed the HDR from variations from that?
> 
> Still. VERY nice, and as everyone knows I'm SUPER critical of HDRs.
> 
> Where I think you nailed it where others usually fail...
> 
> 1. the composition is really cool
> 2. the choice of wide angle lens and positioning of your model lends a REALLY excellent effect
> 3. the model (as someone said) is not out of whack but the rest is, which is great
> 4. the trees curving in the top, the lines, everything compliments the shot
> 5. the hdr is not overly heavy-handed



thanks for the comment
but I am gonna have to say youre wrong
this is a true hdr
3 shots bracketd at 2 EV
i had her stay EXTREMELY still
i dont like to do a single raw shot because i feel the results are better when you do it the proper way


----------



## robertandrewphoto

Provo said:


> Why is the grass so bright? And that orange marmalade
> other then that I like it



The orange i agree is a bit overdone,
but the green was honestly only a little duller then what is pictured
i personally do like the orange as it is, simply because it doesnt make the picture all about the model but , in my opinion, makes the photo simply a rendition of my work and not just messing around with HDR


----------



## daarksun

Looks like the tones are off a ibt and a touch to much saturation for this type of image. it's a nice shot though.


----------



## Sgt93

Very nicely done!


----------



## D-B-J

A little too much saturation, as her skin looks painted orange and such... Other than that, its a great shot and a neat idea. 

Regards,
Jake


----------



## thingsIsee

like it. her skin is a little off even for HDR and I would like her looking a little more towards the camera.


----------

